# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] القوات الجوية المصرية  "إلى العلا ... في سبيل المجد"

## اسكندرانى

*

حينما  ياتى علينا شهر اكتوبر من كل عام 

تمتلئ القلوب بالبهجه 

ويعتلى الفخر الجباه 

اكتوبر المجيد الذى  ازاح ايام سوداء من تاريخنا 

بسواعد ابناءنا وابطالنا 

كل منهم رفع  سلاحه

توجه به الى المجد 

وشعاره النصر او الشهادة 

فى هذا الموضوع  اتوجه بكم الى سلاح من اسلحة قواتنا المسلحة المجيده 

سلاح الطيران المصرى 


تاريخ الإنشاء 

1930 (كجزء من القوات المسلحة)

1973 (كسلاح مستقل).


النوع

 سلاح الجو المصري. 

الحجم 

569 طائرة. 
149 مروحية مسلحة.

أكثر من 30,000 موظف (10,000 مجند) 

17 قاعدة جوية رئيسية.




علم القوات المسلحة المصرية 




علم  القوات الجوية المصرية 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

تاريخ القوات الجوية المصرية






فى عام 1928 طالب البرلمان المصرى بانشاء قوات جوية مصرية وقامت وزارة الحربية باعلان احتياجاتها لمتطوعون لهذا السلاح الجديد وتقدم مئتى ضابط بالتطوع لهذا السلاح الجديد وبعد اختبارات طبية وفنية متعددة تم نجاح منهم ثلاثه

 ( اول ثلاث طيارين عبد المنعم ميجاويتى – احمد عبد الرازق – فؤاد عبد الحميد )


 وارسالهم الى مدرسة الطيران الملكية البريطانية فى ابو صوير قرب قناة السويس وتم تدريبهم على انواع متعددة من الطائرات الكبيرة والصغيرة وبعد التخرج من مدرسة الطيران تم سفرهم الى بريطانيا للتدريب المتخصص وفى ثلاثون نوفمر قام الملك فؤاد باتخاذ قرار انشاء سلاح الجو المصرى تحت اسم القوات الجوية للجيش المصرى وفى 31 سبتمبر قامت شركة دى هيفلاند البريطانية بالفوز بعقد توريد 10 طائرات DH-60 TIGER MOTH وكانت الشركة البريطانية تريد شحن الطائرات فى سفن الى مصر ولكن الاصرار المصرى ادى الى رجوع 5 طائرات الى بريطانيا وذهاب 3 طيارون مصريون الذين تم تدريبهم الى بريطانيا والطيارن بالطائرات من لندن الى القاهرة بصحبه 2 طيارين انجليز ووصلت الطارات الى مطار الماظة واستقبلهم الملك والشعب بمهرجان كبير من المصريين 






أول طائرات استلمها الطيران الملكى





*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*  


تاسيس المدرسة الجوية

تم انشاء ثانى مطار حربى فى الدخيله 
وتم تاسيس المدرسة الجوية بطائرات التدريب افرو 626

وفى عام 1938 تم فصل القوات الجوية عن الجيش 

واصبحت فرع مستقل وكان اسمها القوات الجوية الملكية المصرية 
وتم استلام سربين من طائرات القتال Gloster gladiators fighters

وسرب من طائرات الاستطلاع westland lysenders 

وفى عام 1938 كان تكوين القوات الجوية الملكية من 

سربن جلوستر جلاديتور دفاع جوى 
وسرب جلوستر لاديتور دعم للبحرية والجيش
وسرب نقل ملكى باستخدام طائرات انسون معدلة 
وسرب نقل بطائرات انسون المعدله 
ووصل عدد الطائرات عام 1942 الى 140 طائرة 
منها 18 طائرة ويستلاند ايسندر فى مطار الماظه 
سرب 18 طائرة جلوستر جلاديتور فى مطار الدخليه 
سرب النقل 8 طائرات انسون وبيرسيفيل كى يو –6 و
 ويستلاند افرو 626 بمطار الماظه 
سرب القاذفات 18 طائرة هوكر اودكاس بمطار الدخيله 
سرب مقاتلات بالمدرسة الجوية 5 ديهفلاند 
و 18 هوكر اودكاس و 9 ميل ماجيستر 

فى عام 1943حصلت مصر على 6 طائرات P-40 TOMAHAWK 
وتحديث بعض طائرت جلوستر جلاديتور 














*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*  



وفى الحرب العالمية الثانية والتهديد الايطالى والالمانى للحدود المصرية تم انشاء المزيد من القواعد الجوية وكانت القوات الجوية المصرية تقوم برحلات استطلاع طويلع على الحدود والبحر المتوسطه 

وقامت المقاتلات المصرية باسقاط قاذفة قنابل المانية Henkil He-III bomber 
فى اشتباك جوى 

وبنهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية كانت القوات الجوية تتكون من 
138 ضابط
2305منتسبين 
905 مدنى 
149 طائرة 


فى حرب عام 1948 قامت القوات الجوية الملكيه بدعم الجيش عند دخولة فلسطين رغم التسليح السيىء فى ذلك الوقت لرفض بريطانيا المستمر تزويد مصر بمقاتلات جديدة وحققت بعض النجاحات واسقاط طائرات سبيت فايتر اسرائيلية ودمرت قاعدة بريطانية فى فلسطين المحتله والعديد من الطائرات البريطانية هناك 

ساهمت القوات الجوية المصرية في هذا النزاع بطائراتها المقاتلة سوبر مارين سبت فاير وسى 47 سكاي ترين (Douglas C-47 Skytrain) والتي أسقطت طائرتين إسرائيليتين لكنها تعرضت إلى الكثير من الخسائر الفادحة نتيجة لقلة التدريب بسبب عدم سماح بريطانيا بتطوير كفاءة الطيارون المصريون. ففي 22 مايو 1948 قامت خمسة طائرات سوبر مارين سبت فاير المصرية بالهجوم على نفس النوع من الطائرات التابعة للقوات الجوية الملكية البريطانية في قاعدة رامات ديفيد شمال حيفا إعتقادا منها بأن بريطانيا أعطتها إلى إسرائيل. كان الهجوم على غارتان هما كالتالي:

الغارة الأولى
كانت الغارة الأولى مفاجأة للقوات الجوية الملكية البريطانية حيث تم تدمير العديد من طائراتها على الأرض وتدمير تلك القاعدة ومقتل العديد من الطيارين والعاملين بها. لم تكن بريطانيا متأكدة هل كان الهجوم من مصر أم من إسرائيل.

الغارة الثانية 
كانت الغارة الثانية مباشرة بعد الغارة الأولى، حيث قامت بها خمس طائرات سوبر مارين سبت فاير مصرية، ولكنها لاقت دفاعاً جيدا، فأسقطتها جميعا طائرات سوبر مارين سبت فاير بريطانية. كان تلك المرة الوحيدة التى قاتلت الطائرات سوبر مارين سبت فاير طائرات من نفس النوع



وفى عام 1949 حصلت مصر على اول مقاتلة نفاثة بريطانية
 من طراز Gloster Meteor F4 
وطائرات ايطالية Macchi MC205V

وحاولت مصر فى ذلك الوقت الحصول على الطائرات من مصادر مختلفه كسويسرا وفرنسا والسويد وايطاليا لكن بريطانيا كانت عائق امام اى دوله تحاول تصدير السلاح لمصر 

وتغير اسم المدرسة العليا الجوية 
الى الكلية الجوية الملكية 
وانتقليت الى بلبيس عام 1950 

و فى عام 1951 
أستلمت القوات الجوية 19 طائرة جلاستور ميتور  

وفى ابريل عام 1951 
منعت بريطانيا بيع طائرات الى مصر نتيجة اعمال الفدائيين المصريين فى القناة 
وكان هناك محادثات مصرية بريطانية لانتاج الطائرة فامبير فى مصر لكن لنفس السبب الغي 













*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

ثورة 1952

وفى عام 1952 قامت الثورة المصرية وتغير اسم الكلية الملكية الجوية 
الى القوات الجوية المصرية
وتم تقاعد البريطانيين الموجودين بالقوات الجوية وتقليل حجم التعاون مع بريطانيا 
وحتى اغسطس عام 1953 كان انضم للقوات الجوية عدد 30 طائرة فامبير مارك 5 
واصبح للقوات الجوية مهام جديدة للدفاع عن قناة السويس 
بعد اخلاء الانجليز القواعد الجوية فى القناة 
وكان حجم القوات الجوية المصرية 
49 طائرة فامبير 



16 جلاستور ميتور


3 لانشستر 
3 هيلى فيكى 
40 شايبينج 



وفى عام 1955 بدء البناء الحقيقى للقوات الجوية المصرية
وفى عام 1955 بدء التعاقد على الطائرات الشرقيه وكانت 
86 طائرة ميج 15
39 اليوشن 28 
14 ياك 11

الطائرة ميج 15


وفى نفس العام بدء انتاج طائرات التدريب الاساسى  الجمهورية 


وحلوان  300




وفى عام 1956 حصلت القوات الجوية على 12 طائرة اليوشن 28




 و 100 ميج 17 



و 40 طائرة تدريب ياك 18




حرب السويس 1956

وفى حرب قناة السويس كانت هى الخبرة العملية الثانية للقوات الجوية والتى حدثت بعد فترة بسيطه من وصول الطلبات الجديدة للطائرات وبالرغم من ان معظم تسليح الطائرات لم يصل ولا حتى التدريب الكامل 
الا انه قامت الميج 15 المصرية بتدمير طائرات الاستطلاع كانبيرا وضرب القوات البريه الاسرائيليه فى سيناء 
عند اقترابها من ممر متلا وفى ثانى ايام الحرب حققت القوات الجوية المصرية انتصارات على القوات الجوية الاسرائيلية وضربت قاذفات اليوشن 28 اسرائيل وقام الطيران المصرى ميج 15/17 بتدمير العديد من الطائرات الاسرائيلية فى معارك عنيفة وفى 31 اكتوبر قامت القاذفات البريطانية بضرب القواعد الجوية المصرية والمعدات الارضيه وقامت القوات الجوية ب 200 عملية قتال جوى 





*

----------


## احمد رشاد سالم

شكراً يا مصرى ويا رب مصر دائماً تعلو وتعلو بجنودها الابطال وربنا يأخز الظلمة فى الداخل والخارج والحكام العرب جميعاً

----------


## Dr_rehab

ul] 

عمدة الاسكندرانيه

مش كفاية عليك اسم اسكندرانى

لازم تسمى نفسك الابن البار لمصر

فكلما قرأت موضوع من مواضيعك عن مصر

شعرت بحجم انتمائك و حبك لهذا البلد العريق

و أجدنى أسبح فى طيات التاريخ الذى أسغته لنا بمنتهى السهوله

أخى الفاضل

اسكندرانى

الابن البار لمصر

دمت بكل خير 

و دام قلمك ذاخرا بحب مصر

----------


## محمد أمير

*أخى العزيز اسكندرانى

الف شكر يا اسكندرانى مصرى ووطنى على هذا الموضوع
الاكثر من رائع فكره تستحق الشكر والتقدير
انا متابع من اول كلمه وضعتها بالموضوع وكم اسعدتنى قرائته
وعلى الرغم من انى عاصرت هذه الحرب الا انى بموضوعك
عرفت الكتير مما كنت اجهله وفعلا ارفع لمجهودك ووطنيتك القبعه
واحترامى وتقديرى لمجهودك وعطاؤك الوفير وخصوصا بهذه النوعيه
من الموضوعات واتمنى ان يقرأه الجيل الجديد ليحث انتمائهم الذى فقد
رغما عنهم تمنياتى ان يسدد الله كل خطواتك بالنجاح والتوفيق
كل الشكر لك ولأفكارك المنيره بكل القاعات

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



الفترة قبل حرب 1967

وفى عام 1958 
حصلت القوات الجوية المصرية على طائرات القتل فوق الصوتية ميج 19 



وفى عام 1961 
نضم للقوات الجوية طائرات القتال ميج 21 وبداءت مرحله المقاتلة ميج 21 



وقامت مصر بشراء القاذفات تى يو 16 محملة بصواريخ ايه اس 1 للهجوم الارضى 



و انضم للخدمة طائرات النقل انتينوف 12 عام1963 





 وطائرات الهليكوبتر  المى 6 عام 1964 





وانضمت طائرة التدريب ال-29  عام 1965 



وحصلت مصر عام 1966 على طائرات سوخوى 7 





وفى هذة الفترة كانت الصناعة الجوية المصرية 
انتجت الطائرات جمهورية 


والطائرة قاهرة 200 



وبدء برنامج المقاتلة القاهرة 300 والتى لم تنضم للقوات الجوية بسبب ازمات مالية بعد حرب 1967


الطائرات المصرية قبل حرب 1967




*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*


حرب عام 1967

 فى 5 يونيو قام الطيران الاسرائيلى بهجوم مفاجأ على القواعد الجوية المصرية 
مما ادى الى خسائر تصل الى 286 طائرة على الارض وهى تمثل معظم الطائرات المصرية 
وفى الايام التالية حصلت مصر على طائرات ميج 21 من الجزائر



 وقامت لاجزائر بدفع قيمه 40 طائرة ميج 17 لروسيا لتسليمها الى مصر 


وبدات الاشتباكات المصرية الاسرائيلية و حققت بعض الانتصارت الجويه على الطيران الاسرائيلى 
واوقفت مصر تقدم اسرائيل  وعدم تجاوز قناة السويس يوم 14 يوليو على طريق ضربات القوات الجوية التى تمت ب 140 طائرة والتى اطلق عليها الاسرائيليون السفاح اسما على هذة الضربات
وقام الطيران المصرى باسقاط اكثر من 25 طائرة اسرائيلية فى قتال جو / جو
وبنهاية حرب 1967 كانت القوات الجوية بمساعدة الدفاع الجوى فى اسقاط 72 طائرة اسرائيلية

ومنع الطيران الاسرائيلى من اختراق المجال الجوى ومحاولة تغطية انسحاب القوات البريه من سيناء وقامت طائرات اليوشن 28 





بمحاولة ضرب اسرائيل بهجوم بعيد المدى لكن معظمه فشل واسقطت احدى الطائرات فى الهجمات



طائرة AN-12 عماد النقل فى حربى 1967 و 1973









*

----------


## مظلوووم

اولا وكالعاده موضوع جميل جدا لحضرتك يا استاذ اسكندرانى باحيى حضرتك عليه  :f:   :f: 
وينم عن روح وطنيه عاليه ارجو من الله ان يتحلى بها كل مصرى
وتبقى قوات مصر الجويه هى المدرسه العسكريه الاولى فى التميز والرياده
وذلك بشهاده الاعداء قبل الاصدقاء
واسمحلى يا استاذ اسكندرانى اضع بين ايديكم ماده جميله جدا وجدتها اثناء بحثى على الانترنت
لشهاده طائرين اسرائيلين لطائر مصرى وصفوه بالمجنون الكبير والمقاتل الماهر
وكان الاسرائيليان يستقلان طائرتى ميراج الفرنسيه عاليه السرعه بينما يستقل الطيار المصرى (ميج 21 ) الروسيه الصنع والاقل  فى السرعه والكفاءه القتاليه والموقف تم تجسيمه بالسيميوليتور محاكيا لقصتهما

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=MVuJT7wNdD8

والى العلا فى سبيل المجد يا كنانه الله فى الارض

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



 حرب الاستنزف واعادة بناء القوات الجوية 1967 – 1970


تم اعادة بناء القوات الجوية المصرية على اسس سليمه وبناء المطارات والقواعد الجوية وملاجىء الطائرات وخلال هذة الفترة تم بناء 13 مطارا عسكريا وملاجىء لعدد 716 طائرة 
وملاجىء صيانة طائرات وملاجىء تجهيز وتسليح وتم فصل قوات الدفاع الجوى عن القوات الجوية 






وتخريج مئات من الطيارين والاف الفنيين وافراد الدعم الارضى والمهندسين العسكريين 
والبدء فى الحصول على طائرات جديدة لاستعواض الخسائر من 
طرازات ميج 21 



وميج 17 



وسوخوى 7 


ودفعه من 10 طائرات تى يو 16 


وطائرات اليو 28 





وبدء للمرة الاولى فى تاريخ القوات الجوية التخطيط للهجوم والهجمات العدائية 
والضربة الاولى وليس رد الفعل 
بدء من الهجامات يوم 14 يوليو 
بطائرات ميج 17 فى حماية بطائرات ميج 21 







كان سلاح الجو اول سلاح فى القوات المسلحه يبداء فى استعادة قدراته والعودة للقتال وبدات القوات الجوية فى القيام بطلعات استطلاع وقتال فوق سيناء بعد استعادة الطيارين ثقتهم بانفسهم 
وتقديم حماية جوية لقواعد الصواريخ تحت الانشاء والتى بداءت اسرائيل مهاجمتها فى عام 1969 بطائراتها التى حصلت عليها حديثا فانتوم اف 4 أي 



وحققت القوات الجوية اول اسقاط لفانتوم فى 9 ديسمبر 1969


 وكانت مهام الطيارين المصريين هى حماية العمق المصرى من الهجمات الاسرائيلية المتفوقه تكنولوجيا على الطيران المصرى ووصلت احدى المعارك الجوية بين الطرفين الى 50 طائرة اسرائيليه معادية 

وبدات الطيران المصرى التغلب على اسليب الكمائن الاسرائيلية والتى تتم لايهام الطيران بتفوق الطيار الاسرائيلى عن طريق قيام عدد من الطائرات الاسرائيلية بالهجوم على الطائرات المصرية منفردة 
بل بدء الطيران المصرى فى تنفيذ اسلوب الكمائن ضد الطيران الاسرائيلى 
وفى احدى الهجمات تم اسقاط 4 طائرات ميراج اسرائيلية مقابل طائرة ميج مصرية 



طائرات مصر فى حربى 1967 و 1973




*

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="12 80"]أخي الفاضل اسكندراني

ما هذا الابداع الحقيقي؟؟
سلمت وسلمت يمناك اخي..

احييك على عرض الوجه المشرق لمصر الخالدة
مصر العروبة باستعراض رائع للقوات الجوية..ادام الله انتصاراتها حتى يندحر
عدو الله وعدو العروبة بهمة المصريين وقادتهم
وبالمناسبة
لقد قمت بعمل قراءة لكتاب يوميات المعركة اكتوبر 1973  والتي سرد الكاتب جمال النجار فيه وقائع باسلوب رائع ليوميات المعركة...
فتفضل بزيارة المشاركة التي هي هدية مني الى مصر وابناء مصر العظيمة 
وارجو ان تروقكم قراءتي تلك وتحوز رضاكم اخوتي المصريين مشاركة من اخت عربية لكم   في قاعة السياسة
في هذه الذكرى العظيمة...وياليتني املك مقومات فنية بإضافة مثل هذه المؤثرات الرائعة لقراءتي ..
ولكن انت في الحقيقة اوفيت بروائعك المعهودة..فمصر تستحق كل الخير من ابناءها البررة امثالكم..

تمنياتي لمصر العروبة ولقواتها  الجوية بالنصر والسؤدد سائدة بانتصاراتها منيرة افق العالم اجمع..

اشكرك اخي اسكندراني على هذه اللفتة الرائعة وكل اكتوبر وانتم بانتصارات دائما..والى العلا والمجد يا مصر الحبيبة....

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 80"]
مجهود كبير ..
وتأريخ لصفحات هامة من سجلات الجيش المصري
معلومات قيمة ربما تغيب عن الكثريين منّا

أخي الغالي .. نادر
سلمت يداك وسلم لنا حسك الوطني


خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم..

أستاذ نادر..مجهود جميل من حضرتك كالعادة ..سلمت يداك..
طبعا انت سردت احداث مشرفة قام بها اناس باتت البسالة والوطنية متأصلة فيهم..
المواضيع التي تكتب ابتهاجا بحدث وطني وبالوطن عموماً تحمل بداخلها معاني عميقة ورائعة جداً تذكر بأيام وأشخاص ماعادوا موجودين..
"إلى العلا...في سبيل المجد" الجملة ذكرتني بأشياء كثيرة ..جميلة جداً..
شكراً لك أستاذي العزيز وشكر خاص للجميلة لولي على تصميها 
خالص التحايا والتقدير..
..*

----------


## nariman

*أخى الكريم إسكندرانى*
*كالعاده موضوع قيم جدا*
*تسلم ايدك على المعلومات الشامله*
*كل أكتوبر وإحنا طيبين*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى المصـــــــــــرى

سلمت يداك على عطائك وجهدك وعرضك لهذا الموضوع الذى يهم كل العرب 

واتمنى أن تكون لهذه الأسلحة فائدة بدلا من استهلاكها من العهدة لانتهاء مدة تخزينها 

وربنا ينصرنا على اعداء الاسلام 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أستاذى إسكندرانى ...

ماهذا الإبداع الذى أرى ؟؟

والله إنى لفرحت كثيراً عندما رأيت إبناً باراً ببلده .. ومحباً لنا .. ويمدنا بتاريخنا ...

تاريخنا العظيم ...

تاريخنا المجيد ..

والله إنه لشرف لى أن أنتسب لتلك البلد ... وأن أطلع على مثل تلك الإنجازات والكلمات التى تجعلنى أفتخر بمصريتى ...

أستاذنا الكريم بارك الله لنا فيك وفى جهدك الكبير فى إعداد مثل ذلك الموضوع ... وكل الشكر للأخت لولى على التنسيقات ... فالبفعل عمل جيد من جميع النواحى تنسيقات ومعلومات ...

يارب دائماً منتصرين ... ودائماً فخورين بمصرنا العزيزة ... وفخورين بإنتسابنا فى مثل ذلك المكان الذى يضم كوكبة من العقول التى تمدنا دائماً بكل ما يهمنا ...

أتمنى أن أرى الكثير عن حرب أكتوبر فى جميع أسلحتها ... وكل الشكر يا أستاذى الكريم مرة أخرى على هذا الإبداع ....

وكل الشكر للأخ مظلوم على الفيديو الذى أثبت للإسرائيلين أن المستحيل كلمة لا توجد فى قاموس أى مصرى .. حتى وإن كافح وضحى لأخر قطرة من دمه وأخر نفس له فى الحياة ... ولكن ينقصه الدفعة ... وبعدها لن يقف أى شىء فى طريقه إن شاء الله ...

كل الشكر لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الجميل ... 

وإستفدت بالكثير من المعلومات وما زلت أطمع ... 

تقبل وافر إحترامى وتقديرى 

أخوك أهلاوى 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
احمد رشاد سالم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
وزيارتك العطره الزكية 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
دكتورة رحاب 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على كل كلماتك الكريمة 

وتشجيعك الطيب العطر 

وزيارتك  الزكيه للموضوع 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
أمير المطر
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 

وعلى الطيب من كلماتك 

وان شاء الله  

يكون حظ هذا الجيل من خير مصر افضل من حظنا 

ويحقق الله على ايديهم ما عجزنا عن تحقيقه 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
مظلوم
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على اضافتك الاكثر من رائعة 

التى اضفت على الموضوع حيوية وقيمه ومصدقيه 

بالفعل 

الحقيقه ما شهد بها الاعداء 

 حرب اكتوبر 

شهاده فخر وعز لكل ابناء مصر 

جيش وشعب 

شهد العالم  بها

وصدق عليها الاسرائيلين انفسهم 

لك من خالص التقدير والاحترام 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## حسام عمر

*أخى العزيز اسكندرانى

الف شكر يا نادر باشا يامصرى وطنى على هذا الموضوع
الاكثر من رائع فكره تستحق الشكر والتقدير* 
*معلومات رائعه*

*وخاصة اني كنت مجند في القوات الجويه*

*واظن والله اعلم انه معظم ظباط اليومين دول ميعرفوش المعلومات دي*

*ربنا يبركلك ويوفقك*
*
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف الف شكر يا اسكندراني علي العمل ده
مجهود رائع
و معلومات جديدة علي بصراحة
تحيتي*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز /ابن مصر البار الأسكندرانى :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
الله يا صديقى سعيد جداً بما جئتنا به . ما أحلى الذكريات عندما تراها أمامك وقد وضعت ذكرياتى ياصديقى أمام عينى ولا أعرف كيف أوفيك حقك . أو خدمتى كانت بالقوات الجوية ثم عدت اليها بعد إصابتى بالسلاح الأبيض فى سيناء عام 1973 لذا فالقوات الجوية سلاحى الأصلى وأشكرك لتذكيرنا بالطائرات المصرية الصنع القاهرة 200 والقاهرة 300 تلك الطائرة العملاقة العالية التقنية والتى صنع الفرنسيين الميراج على النموذج الخاص بها وتوقف صنعها مأساة تكررت كثيراً فى صناعات أخرى ولا أنسى طيارينا الأبطال الذين أذاقو العدو من كأس الموت رغم تفوق طائراته علينا كما لا أنسى مهندسينا وفنيينا وجنود الحراسة وعندى كثير من القصص الحقيقية والذكريات الطيبة .وقد حضرت الطائرات الروسية اصنع ورأيت كيف أننا طورناها من حيث زيادة ساعات الطيران والتسليح وكيف أطلنا عمرها وحضرت أو تسليحنا بالطائرات الغربيةيا صديقى أسعدتنى أسعدك الله 
دمت بخير :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



مراحل البناء

وفى هذة الفترة قامت القوات الجوية 

 بناء 13 مطارا جديدا 
 تزويد المطارات القديمه باكثر من ممر
 بناء 716 دشمة وملجاء طائرات وبناء ملاجىء صيانة وامداد وتسليح 

وكان قد تم استخدام رمال و طوب و خرسانة مسلحة فى بناء هذه الدشم كالآتى:
تم حفر و ردم حوالى 24 مليون متر مكعب من الرمال
استخدمت خرسانة مسلحة حوالى 1,5 مليون متر مكعب 
اكثر من مليونى متر مكعب من الطوب و الاحجار(ما يعادل هرم الجيزة الاكبر)
مليون متر مكعب من المواد الاسفلتية
كان لها ابواب من الصلب بلغ وزنها 15 الف طن من الصلب

وكانت طائراتنا لا تخرج من الدشمة الاوهى بكامل استعدادها للاقلاع 
(محركاته دائرة و مسلحة بجميع انواع الاسلحة)




حيث كانت تتم كل اجراءات الصيانة والتذخير و التزود بالوقود
 و يركب الطيار طائرته من داخل الدشمة 
كما وزعت الدشم بحيث تكون 30 دشمة لكل مطار 
و على ان يكون لكل جناح جوى 3 مطارات
 ليكونوا المصريين اول من استخدموا هذه الدشم الخرسانية فى العالم 
لما حدث لطائراتنا فى حربى 56 و 67



 تأمين الممرات ضد الضرب و التدمير 
ابتكرنا  اسلوب جديد حيث كنا نضع عربات مدرعة على الممرات اثناء وجود طائراتنا فى دشمها و لا حاجة للاقلاع حيث كان يوجد بالون مرتفع فى الهواء مربوط به سلك متين؛ فاذا ما حاولت الطائرة التحليق فوق الممر تصطدم بالسلك و تتقع و اذا ما حاولت الارتفاع تكون صيدا سهلا لاسلحة الدفاع الجوى.



 مشكلة انواع الطائرات
كان الفارق بين الطائرات المصرية(السوفيتية الصنع)و الطائرات الاسرائيلية(الامريكية الصنع) كبير لمصلحة اسرائيل فالطائرات الامريكية احدث و احسن من السوفيتية من حيث الامكانيات الالكترونية و التسليح و السرعة فالفانتوم (احدث الطائرات الاسرائيلية وقتها) 

كانت حمولتها 7 طن بينما حمولة الميج 21 mf2,5 طن وللسوخوى 7 طن واحد فقط و للسوخوى 20 3,5 طنا و المدى للفانتوم 1300ميل بينما للميج 21 400 ميل (اى ان اسرائيل تستطيع ان تقصف اهداف فى عمق مصر و مصر لا تستطيع و هذا لا يقول ان الاتحاد السوفيتى كان لا يملك امكانيات مثل امريكا فقد كان يملك طائرات احدث من الطائرات الامريكية مثل الميج 25 

و التى كانت افضل من الفانتوم وقتها فى المدى و فى السرعة و ايضا طائرات الميج 23 والسوخوى 17/22 و قد عقدت صفقات للميج 23 و السوخوى 22 و لكنها وصلت فى اوائل عام 1974 .
اما نحن فتغلبنا على العيوب بان طورنا محركات الطائرات و اضفنا نقاط تحميل اسلحة جديدة للميج و للسوخوى و صنعنا خزانات وقود اضافية بسعات اكبر لنزيد من مداها .










مشكلة المعارك الجوية
كانت للميج 21 عيوب اخرى مثل قلة قدرتها على المناورة فى الارتفاعات المنخفضة و زيادة قدرتها على الارتفاعات العالية و قد عرف الاسرائليون هذا العيب و حاولوا استدراج طائراتنا لارتفاعات منخفضة ولكننا اكتشفنا اسلوب جديد الا و هو الاسلوب الغاطس و كان كالآتى:
ان يكون الطيار المصرى خلف الطائرة الاسرائلية و فوقها ثم يقوم يقصفها
ميج 21







*

----------


## kethara

أخى العزيز اسكندرانى نــــادر

كل قوافل الشكر لن تفيك حقك أخى لهذا العمل الرائع المبدع

فهنيئا لنا ببنات أفكارك وروعة إصرارك على مزج موضوعاتك

بحسك الرقيق ومصريتك الأصيله ووطنيتك الشجيه

فعندما توغلت بالموضوع شعرت انه ليس سردا عاديا لبعض المعلومات

ولكنى شعرت انك فخور بكل حرف تدونه وهذا ما يميز موضوعك

وبإذن الله معك متابعه ومشاركه 

شكرا لأنك زيلت أحساسنا بهذا الكم من النشوه والسعاده

وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق الدائم

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اخى الفاضل استاذ اسكندرانى
بحق موضوع رائع ويبعث فينا جميعاً روح الوطنيه المفقوده لبعض الوقت لاسباب كثيره ليس بمجالها الان
كم هو رائع ان نتعايش كل عام مع افراح وامجاد اكتوبر من خلال ماتقدمه لنا 
تحيه تقدير لوطنيتك 
وتحيه تقدير على هذا المجهود المبذول لخروج هذا الموضوع فى ادق واحسن صوره

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ نادر..
موضوع رائع رائع رائع.. كل سطر فيه حسيت بالأنتماء وحب الوطن الشديد بداخلك..:y:
تسلم مواضعيك القيمة الهادفة.. :f2: 
تقبل تقديرى وأحترامك لشخصك الكريم ومواضعيك القيمة..  :M (32):

----------


## bedo_ic

الاخ والصديق الغالى  ما اجمل ما تقدمه لنا من روائع كما تعدونا منك
والاجمل عندما تقابلنا احسست بتلك الروعة فعلا
تحياتى لك 
بيدوووووووو

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ...إسكندرانى
موضوع شديد التميز وجهد جدير بكل إحترام وتقدير
جزاك الله خيراً عليه ...ولكن هذا ليس بمستغرب على قلب مثل قلبك ينبض بحب هذا الوطن
تحياتى لك ولموضوعك الرائع اخى العزيز...,,

----------


## اسكندرانى

*


 التضامن العربى ودعم المعركة  

قدمت الدول العربيه اعظم صور التضامن  ى اعادة بناء القوات المسلحة المصرية والقوات الجوية بصفه خاصة 

وهذا جزء من ملحمة التضامن  


الدعم الليبى 

ووضعت ليبيا كل ما بحوذتها فى المعركة وكان 54 طائرة ميراج كالاتى
20 ميراج 5 de


20ميراج 5 dr


2 ميراج 5 ds


12 ميراج 5 dd


ليكونوا سربين واحد بطيارين مصريين واخر بلبيين .




الدعم العراقى

سرب هوكر هنتر (مصر)









الدعم الجزائرى

وعدت الجزائر الفريق الشاذلى بالاتى
1سرب ميج 21


1سرب سوخوى 7 --وصل ايام 9,10,11 اكتوبر 1973



1سرب ميج 17




المغرب
ارسلت قبل نهاية المعركة سرب الاف 5 او بعضه.



الدعم العسكرى فى حرب اكتوبر (الطائرات)و الذى وصل الى 150 طائرة قبل الحرب و بعدها 
( بحساب ان السرب 25 طائرة مع انه يكون احيانا 16 طائرة )




*

----------


## اسكندرانية 100%

[frame="9 80"]اخي الكريم اسكندراني

لك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجود الاكثر من رائع

موضوع متميز كصاحبه

وافر وزاجر بالمعلومات القيمة التي تهم كل مصري اصيل

ومهما كتبنا من كلمات شكر لا توافيك  حقك

وهكذا الاسكندرانية دائما مميزون ومبدعون

دمت في حفظ الرحمن


 :Plane: 
[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



 خطة القوات الجوية المصرية للحرب و المهام الموكاة اليها

بنيت خطة القوات الجوية المصرية على ان تنفذ ضربة جوية مصرية شاملة نبدأ بها الحرب ضد (جميع المطارات فى سيناء و قواعد الدفاع الجوى و مراكز الشوشرة و القيادة و التحكم و مواقع المدفعية البعيدة المدى الاسرائلية و مناطق تجمع القوات الاسرائلية) و ان تدمر هذه الاهداف فى وقت واحد .
ايضا تم التخطيط للابرار الجوى المصرى و للمشاركة فى الدفاع الجوى عن الجمهورية و مهام الحماية للقوات البرية و البحرية و اكتشاف و تدمير اى قوات للعدو , اى انه يمكن تلخيص مهام و خطة الطيران المصرى الى النقط الاتية:

1- ضربة جوية قوية و سريعة و مركزة ضد جميع الاهداف الاسرائلية فى بداية الحرب.
2- عمل ابرار جوى لقوات الصاعقة و المظلات المصرية خلف خطوط العدو.,
3- المشاركة فى الدفاع الجوى لجمهورية مصر العربية.
4- حماية القوات البرية و البحرية المصرية عن طريق المظلات الجوية و الاشتباك مع الطائرات المعادية.
5-اكتشاف و تدمير اى اهداف للعدو .




 خطة الضربة الجوية المصرية

وضعت خطة الضربة الجوية المصرية على اساس ان تكون ضربة جوية قوية و سريعة و مركزة ضد جميع الاهداف الاسرائلية المحددة التى قد تعوق العبور المصرى للقناة و على اساس ان تكون الضربة بواسطة الطائرات القاذفة (تى يو 16 و اليوشن 28) و المقاتلات القاذفة 
(سوخوى 7,17,20 , و ميج 17 ) تحميها مقاتلات الميج 21










سوخوى  7-17-20












ميح   17- 21








 اهداف الضربة الجوية الاولى و الثانية كالاتى



4  مطارات اسرائلية فى سيناء (المليز,السر , تمادا ,العريش) تم تدميرها بالكامل 
10  مواقع صواريخ هوك
2   بطارية مدفعية طويله المدى 175 مللى 
3  مراكز قيادة 
2 مركز الشوشرة
عدد من محطات الرادار و مرابض المدفعية بعيدة المدى 
 تدمير عدد من طائرات العدو(فانتوم , ميراج و سكاى هوك ) على الارض 

وتم تخصيص 250 طائرة للضربة الجوية الاولى تقوم بمهامها عبر ممرات جوية اتفق عليها مع قيادة الدفاع الجوى و المدفعية المصرية.





*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



حرب 1973

وقامت طائرات التى يو 16 بتوجيه ضربات باطلاق 25 صاروخ اية اس 5 


وقامت اسراب من طائرات الهيل مى 8 باسقاط قوات الصاعقة فى وسط سيناء لاعاقة تقدم القوات الاسرائيليه 



وقامت احدى طائرا المى 8 باسقاط فانتوم بصواريح الاطلاق الحرة S-57 الغير موجهه المضادة للدبابات 


كما قامت القوات الجوية فى الانتصار على الطيران الاسرئيلى فى معركه المنصورة فى اطول معركه جوية عرفها التاريخ محققه 20 انتصار جوى مقابل 3 طائرات مصرية فقدت 
قامت القوت الجوية بتغطيه فجوات الدفاع الجوى 10 مواقع سام بعد حدوث ثغرة الدفرسوار 



و قام الطيران المصرى بتدمير 250 دبابة وعربة مدرعه فى تلك الحرب 
وحقق الطيران المصرى 6815 طلعه جوية خلال حرب اكتوبر 

واسقط الطيارون 90 طائرة اسرائيلية خلال الحرب فى قتال جوى 
وقامت بحرمان اسرائيل من احراز التفوق الجوى فى الحرب 
وحقق كثيرا من الطيارين 7 طلعات باليوم وهو رقم كبير دعمه الفنيين المصريين والاطقم الارضية وكان المعدل العالمى فى الحروب 2 طلعه / طيار / يوم


صورة من طائرة ميج مصرية فى حرب 73 لاسقاط طائرة  فانتوم f4 اسرائيلية







*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



تنويع مصادر السلاح

وفى عام 1975 – 1976 قامت مصر بالتحول مرة ثانية لمصادر تسلح اخرى بعد حصولها على طائرات الميج 23 قبل قطع لاعلاقات المصرية السوفيتية وعادت مصر الى الصين بشراء اعداد من طائرات اف 6 واف 7 والتى جمع جزء منها محليا 







الهيل سى كينج بداء الحصول عليها عام 1974
وبدء الحصول على دفعات من طائرات الميراج 5






وفى عام 1979 حصلت مصر على 36 طائرة فانتوم كدفعه اولى فيما بعد حصلت على 7 اخرى 
لاستعواض خسائر التدريب

الطائرة فانتوم اف 4  تزود بالوقود 



واعداد من طائرات اف 7 و اف 6

الطائرة سى 130



ومنذ عام 1982 

تم اعادة بناء القوات الجوية على اسس احدث ومعايير عالمية مستفيدة من خبرات المعارك السابقة

وحصلت على الاعداد التالية فى خلال 20 عاما منذ عام 1982

220 اف 16 






240 اف6/7
16 ميراج 5 اس دى أي عام 1982
 ( من اجمالى 82 طائرة حصلت عليها مصر فى السبعينات والثمانينيات ) 
20 ميراج 2000 كدفعه مؤكدة 
(  المشاركة فى تحديث 40 ميراج 2000 مصرية لمستوى ميراج 2000-9 الاماراتى ) 





طائرات تدريب 
17 ال 39 
48 ال 59 عام 1993
45 الفاجيت جمعت محليا 
( تقول بعض المصادر الفرنسية ان العدد الحقيقى يتجاوز 60 طائرة ) 



80 طائرة كيه 8 ( 40 اضافية فى صفقة عام 2005 ) 
54 طائرة توكانو
74 طائرة جى 115 أي جى 
20 زيلين Z-242 ( 80 اخرى لحرس الحدود ) 
36 جمهورية ام كيه 8 اخر دفعه انتاجيه قبل غلق خط الانتاج ( من اجمالى 700 طائرة 
انتجت خلال 40 عاما )



طائرات قتالية / تدريب 
12 ميج 21 مونجول 
19 ميج 19/اف 6 
40 اف 16 دى من حجم اجمالى 220 طائرة بالخدمة 
4 طائرات ميراج 2000
6 ميراج 5
20 طائرة هيلر 
عدد من طائرات الجازيل
اعداد غير محددة من الطائرات الخفيفه حلوان 1 – 2 - 3















طائرات نقل 

29 طائرة سى 130 اتش 30 ( سقط 3 خلال 20 عاما وتم شراء 3 و 3 على 
دفعتين 990 و 2004 ) 
10 بافلو دى اتش 5
8 بيتش كرافت ( 6 حرب الكترونية ) 
4 مستير فالكون 20
9 جلف اتسريم 3 / 4 / 5 
3 طائرات انتينوف 74 ( من 18 طائرة اعلنت الشركة الاوكرانية طلبات مصرية )
3 هناك اخبار غير مؤكدة امتلاك مصر 3 طائرات كى سى 135 للتموين جوا 








الهليكوبتر 









*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى الفارس / الأسكندرانى
ما زلت أتابع بأستمتاع من استرد ذاكرته بعد حرمان طويل . بارك الله فيك . اشكرك . دمت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

*


انظمه التسلح والمستقبل 

تقوم الحكومة المصرية بتوفير التمويل المناسب لتطوير القوات الجوية 
والقوات الجوية كافرع القوات المسلحة المصرية تعتمد على نوعين من المعدات الشرقيه والغربية بنسب تقريبا متساوية مما يتيح لها مرونه تغيير تشكيله القوات الجوية فى اى وقت بدون تكاليف عاليه كذلك اضافة اى انواع جديدة من كلا النوعين 

ومن المعتقد دخول طائرات من اجيال جديدة بدلا من الطارات القديمة 

فدخول طائرات من الجيل الرابع لتحل بدل من طائرات الجيل الثانى الشرقيه ميج 21 / اف 6/7 وستكون غالبا شرقيه الصنع

كذلك دخول طائرات من جيل 4++ او 5- احدث بدلا من طائرات الفانتوم والميراج المتقادمة 
وهنا يتواجد طرازت غربية وشرقيه تلبى الاحتياجات المصرية 

وعملية التطوير والشراء مجدولة ولا تتعلق باى ازمات اقتصادية خصوصا لما فى المنطقه من توتر منذ عده سنوات ووضوح التفوق الجوى الغربى فى الصراعات المسلحة الحديثه حسمها 

كذلك من المتوقع دخول اجيال جديدة من الهيكوبتر الهجومية بدل من الطرازت الاولى من الجازيل 
وطائرات نقل تحل محل السى كينج وكوماندو 





























*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




























*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

استاذي العزيز اسكندراني ..
اجيال جديدة متعرفش حاجة عن تاريخ بلادها و يمكن متعرفش من انتصارات اكتوبر الا يوم الاجازة اللي بنفرح بيه كل سنة .. و الخطأ بنسبة ما مش عليهم و لكن علي الاعلام اللي بيعتم علي المناسبات دي و يكتفي بعرض برنامج و لا اتنين بمفهوم صعب علي الشباب و فيلمين تلاتة متكررين كل سنة في نفس الميعاد يعيدوهم ..
طيب ايه الحل ..
الحل ان اهالينا و معلمينا و دكاترتنا و اصدقائنا و كل من له قريب حضر حرب اكتوبر او كان متواجد في فترة الحرب او ما بعض الحرب يحكيلنا , يحكي لاولاده , لزوجته , لاخوته , لاصدقائه , لمعارفة , لتلاميذه عن مصر و عن حرب 6 اكتوبر و ازاي كانت معجزة حربية  في تاريخ العالم انتصرنا فيها بايماننا العميق بالله و حبنا للوطن و ايمانا بالحق .. طيب محنا محتاجين نفس الايمان مرة تانية عشان ننتصر في الحرب الجديدة بس المرة دي الحرب مع اخطبوط الفساد و الثقافات الخاطئة مسيطر علي حياتنا و فكرنا و ثقافتنا .. و عشان ننتصر في الحرب دي الان .. محتاجين نفكر ولادنا بانتصاراتنا السابقة لعل الثقة و الايمان يعود لنا من جديد ..
استاذي الفاضل موضوعك عن السلاح الجوي و اتمني عن كل اسلحة القوات المسلحة جه في وقته لشباب نفسه يرجع يثق في بلاده تاني ..
استاذي الفاضل مهما اشكرك لن اوفيك حقك ..
خالص ودي و لي عودة بعد قراءة كل المشاركات ان شاء الله ..

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

يالهى على الموضوع الاكتر من الرائع كيف غفوت عنه وانا اتصفح المنتدى ....عن جد مهما شكرت او عبرت عن مدى اعجابى الرائع بموضوع حضرتك .. لن اوافى ... موضوعك قيم جدااا ... 
 :f2: جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع المميز ... :f2: 
 :f2: وانتظر المزيد من تلك الافاده الطيبه.. :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سنـــدس

_أستاذى العزيز/ أسكندرانى
والله منا عارفة أقول لحضرتك أية خجلنا من نفسى جدا أنى مخدش بالى من موضوع
غاية فى الأهمية كدا بجد معلومات أول مرة اسمعها 
ديما فى 6 أكتوبر نتفرج على أفلام الحرب الى حضرتك عرفها بس عمرى ما عرفت معلومات عن  أنتصارات أكتوبر بالطريقة دية بجد تسلم أيدك وأشكر حضرتك أنك نبهتنى لموضوع قيم كدا
وفى أنتظار مواضيعك المهمة الى بجد افدتنى وأفادت الكثير
تحياتى لحضرتك-----------
وتقبل مرورى_

----------


## reda laby

[frame="13 80"]أخى الحبيب 
نــــــــادر
أولاً 
انا آسف على عدم دخولى هذه القاعة من قبل 
وأعدك بأننى سوف اكون من روادها المميزين فيما بعد
ثانياً
لسه فاكر ياراجل تدعونى لقراية الموضوع الهام ده ......؟؟
بانوراما مشرفة ورائعة لقواتنا المسلحة 
أدام الله نصرها على الأعداء على مر العصور 
إن مصر آمنة بأمن الله وحفظه 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى[/frame]

----------


## swaha

الله   الله
على كم المعلومات الهايل
انا قدام بانوراما 
مش اسكندرانى

بس خلى بالك
تتحاكم
بتهمة افشاء اسرار
عسكرية
شكرا ياغالى

----------


## sameh atiya

*عندما يأتي شهر الإنتصارات شهر أكتوبر وعندما تبدأ البرامج فى نشر صور أبطال أكتوبر وتأتي الأفلام الفيلم تلو الآخر ويتحدثون عما حدث فى حرب أكتوبر المجيدة تأخذني العزة بما قام بهِ أبطالنا في هذه الحرب
ويالها من ذكريات سعيدة ستظل إلى الأبد
أستاذ نادر لك مني كل التحية والتقدير*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم
استاذى العزيز أ. اسكندرانى...

موضوع رائع رائع أ. نادر
كمية المعلومات اللى فيه حقيقى جميلة ومكنتش اعرف عنه كتير غير اشياء بسطيه جدا ....
الف شكر لك على موضوعاتك الرائعة اللى دائما بتيجى فى وقتها…. 
و على حبك و انتمائك للبلد دى اللى فعلا كتير منا بيفتقده و بننساه اوقات فى وسط الظروف المحاطة بينا...
و ديما حضرتك بتذكرنا بيه فى كل مناسبة.....

شكرا لك أ. نادر و شكرا على مجهودك الرائع 
لك خالص التحية و فائق الاحترام....
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ الكريم المصري الوطني الاستاذ نادر (إسكندراني )...

سلمت يداك أخي الفاضل ... لم تمر كلماتك عبر عيني أو أذني ... لقد اخترقت قلبي مباشرة ...

موضوع يثير و يعيد الذكريات الجميلة للوجه المضئ و المشرف لقواتنا المسلحة و بخاصة ... القوات الجوية...

لقد أكرمني الله بعد تخرجي من كلية الهندسة بأن قضيت فترة التجنيد في احدي القواعد العسكرية الجوية ... و كنت بسلاح المهندسين .. و أيضا من فضل الله ان موقع سرية المهندسين كان مجاورا لجناح الصيانة ... كنت أتأمل الطائرة و أتغزل فيها ... كنت أعتبرها الحامي للعزة و الكرامة ...
موضوعك اخي العزيز الاستاذ نادر ... أثار في العديد من الانفعالات .... 
حتي مع أسرتي ... عندما تكون هناك مناسبة أو موقف... أحاول استغلال هذه الفرصة لزرع الانتماء و النزعة الوطنية بداخلهم.... و في كل مرة يا اخي الكريم ..ما أن أبدأ...إلا و تجد صوتي يرتج من الانفعال و تملء الدموع عيني الي ان ينتهي الأمر بتوقفي عن الكلام لعجزي عن السيطرة علي انفعالاتي ....

مصر كبيرة كبيرة و تستحق منا الكثير ...

تقبل شكري الشخصي لموضوعك هذا ... فلقد كنت أقرأه علي انه موجه لشخصي ....

لك خالص تحياتي ....

و بالتوفيق دائما....

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
لميس الامام 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
وزيارتك العطره الزكية 
وكلماتك المشجعة 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
حسن
شاعر الرومانسية والوطنيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى 

على تواصلك الكريم 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
زهراء
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


بالفعل من صنع هذا السلاح العظيم 

اصبحوا معظمهم غير موجودين 

ولكنهم تركوا الاساس الذى تستطيع الاجيال 

ان تضع امجاد هذه الامه عليه 

شعار "إلى العلا...في سبيل المجد"

سيبقى نداء الى كل ابطال العرب فى كل ارض وفى كل مكان 

وسيبقى  نداء العلا والمجد

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
ناريمان
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
وكل أكتوبر وإحنا طيبين 
وكل أكتوبر وإحنا منتصرين 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
شرف مجاهد
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 

وربنا ينصرنا على اعداء الاسلام 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله  ودعوه بظهر الغيب لاخوك نادر 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
اهلاوى شديد
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
وان شاء الله  دائماً منتصرين ... 
ودائماً فخورين بمصرنا العزيزة ... 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
حسام عمر
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
وزيارتك العطره الزكية 
ونشجيعك الدائم 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
ابن طيبه
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
وزيارتك العطره الزكية 
جزاك الله خيرا 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
سيد جعيتم
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 

ولا اجد اى كلمة فى قواميس الشكر توافيك حقك 

فالموضوع زاد اشراق بمعلومات حضرتك الكريمة 

وخصوصا انها من شاهد عيان على الاحداث 

حضرها بنفسه وشارك فى صنعها 

ربنا يبارك لنا فى حضرتك

 واتمنى ان ارى مشاركاتك وذكرياتك العطرة عن هذه المرحلة الهامة 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## أمــونــة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أستاذي الفاضل .. إسكندراني

موضوع جميل جدا .. جزاك الله خيرا ومجهود كبير ورائع
ومعلومات قيمة جدا مكنتش اعرفها كلها .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وربنا يجعلنا دائما في انتصار

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
قيثارة
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
واعجز على الرد على كلماتك الكريمة 

فدائما كلماتك المشجعة  و زيارتك الكريمة  للموضوع

تمنحه قيمة لا توصف 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
ام البنات
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 

كل تحية وتقدير لحضرتك على زيارتك واعجابك بالموضوع 

وكل اكتوبر ومصر فى عزة ونصر 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
سوما
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 

زيارتك العطرة وكلماتك الطيبة اثرت الموضوع بقيمة جميلة من الوفاء والانتماء لوطننا مصر 



دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
بيدو 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 

اعجز عن شكرك 

فليس بمستغرب عن شخصك الكريم 

اتمنى ان القاك مرات ومرات ومرات 

اتمنى لك ولك الاسرة  الخير والسعاده ان شاء الله 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
جيهان
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 

جزاك الله خيرا 

فاعجابك بالموضوع ليس بالغريب 

على من هم مثلك يذوب عشق الوطن فى قلوبهم 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
اسكندرانية
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم 

ولك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الكريمة 

واعجابك الطيب بالموضوع 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
سيد جعيتم
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك مرة اخرى 

بل مليون مرة على تكرار زيارتك 

وعلى كلمات الطيبة 

لك منى خالص التقدير وفائق الاحترام 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
ام لشهيد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اقتراحك الجميل لكل من له قريب او صديق

 يحكى لابناءه ولكل الشباب عن هذه الملمحة البطولية 

التى سجلت تاريخ ناصع البياض فى تاريخ الامجاد العربيه 

بالفعل نحن جميعا محتاجين لابراز هذه الصفحات 

ونشرها لاجيال يحاول اعدائنا طمس هويتنا وامجادنا  امامهم 

اشكرك على مشاركتك الكريمة 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
زهرة الياسمينا
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة الطيبه 

جزاك الله عنى كل خير 

لك منى خالص التقدير وفائق الاحترام 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اختى العزيزة
سندس
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة 

بطولات اكتوبر والانتصار المجيد 

لا يمكن باى حال من الاحوال ان تعبر عنه الافلام ولا المقالات 

لسبب بسيط جدا

ان هذه الانتصارات صنعت بدماء الشهداء وعرق الابطال 

وكل ما قدموه كان حب لهذه الارض الطيبه 

ارض مصر 

اشكرك مرة اخرى على مشاركتك 

دمتى بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
رضا لابى
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


اشكرك على طيبة كلماتك 

التى اثلجت صدرى 

وهو ليس بغريبه على رقتة مشاعرك اخى الشاعر الطيب 

 مليون  شكر على كلماتك المشجعة  

لك منى خالص التقدير وفائق الاحترام 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
swaha  

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


شكرا لك على مشاركتك الكريمة وزيارتك العطره 

اسعدنى وجودك 

ولو اتقبض عليه  بتهمه حب مصر 

حاجيبك معايا واقول اخى swaha   هو المحرض

لك منى خالص التقدير وفائق الاحترام 

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
اخى العزيز
سامح عطيه
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


دائما حينما يظهر اسمك فى اى موضوع 

ارى طيبه ابناء مصر ومعدنهم الاصيل 

احبك فى الله

دمت بكل خير 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
وفى الختام ... دائما يكون المسك 

اقدم اسمى معانى الشكر 

وخالص التقدير والاحترام 

للاخت العزيزة
لولى
على جميل صنيعها  وكرم اخلاقها 

وروعة ابداعها 

فى تصميم وتنسيق هذا الموضوع 



جزاك الله كل خير 

وبارك الله فيك وفى علمك وفضلك وكرمك 

ورزقك الله العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 

دمتى بكل خير 


*

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي العزيز اسكندراني  :f: 
بداية باعتذر أني لم أتواجد في الموضوع إلا الآن 
حقيقي بقراءتي للموضوع وضعت يدي على كنز كبير وجميل عبارة عن موسوعة متضمنة لأجل الأحداث التي مرت بها القوات الجوية المصرية وتاريخها
الموسوعة رائعة ومتميزة بالفعل والجهد والتميز واضحين بها
وتاريخ القوات الجوية المصرية فخر لكل إنسان مصري ونتشرف جميعا بهذا الدرع القوي الذي يحمي مصر
متمثلا في أبناء مصر ذخيرة هذا الوطن الحقيقية
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز وأشكرك كثيرا على هذا التميز الراقي
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nefer

الأخ العزيز الإسكندرانى
الآن و بعد أن إكتمل الموضوع الرائع يسعدنى أن أتوجه إليك بخاص التحية و الشكر على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع و كنت أتابعه من بعيد حتى لا أفسد جماله بأى رد و أستزيد من المعلومات القيمة الموجودة به

----------


## sami_1

للاسف الموضوع مسروق من منتدى ساحات الطيران العربية وهو للكاتب Magic_touch والموضوع مكتوب منذ عام 2006 ويتواجد بالساحات فى قسم المواضيع المتميزة تحت اسم السلاح الجوى المصرى نرجو من اى اخ ينقل الموضوع او يسرقه ان يشير الى الكاتب الاصلى حتى يتعلم ان هناك شىء اسمه الامانه العلمية حيث فى النهاية الكذب لا يدوم وعلى الادارة ان تتخذ اجراءات باى شخص يسرق الموضوعات من اى منتدى اخر دون ان يشير الى الموضوع انه منقول او يستأذن صاحب الموضوع الاصلى حتى لا يصبح كل شخص يسرق اى موضوع وينسبه لنفسه وشكرا

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ الكريم ... اللهجة بها من الحدة ما يتعارض مع حسن العلاقة بين الاعضاء في المنتدي ... و اعتقد انه كان من الممكن عرض وجهة نظرك بلهجة و كلمات أكثر لطفا .... خاصة و أن الموضوع لاقي قبول و اهتمام الكثيرين من الاعضاء ... 

أرجو إعادة النظر في مشاركتك الأولي معنا .... و الله ولي التوفيق ،،،

و شكرا ...

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسلم ايدك يا استاذ نادر على الجهد المميز هنا
جزاك الله كل خير فيه
 :2: 
الحقيقة تابعت انبارح على قناة دريم حلقة معادة مع اللواء طيار احمد كمال المنصورى وياريت فعلا ما ننساش الاسم دا لانه معبر عن قوة وعظمة سلاح الطيران المصرى

واتمنى فعلا ان الكل يتابعها وانه يتم تقديمها كوجبة خصبة عن الوطنية وافناء الذات فى سبيل الله والوطن
 :2: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieXpj4S5Rbk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBD3gPSZ2YQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HV9whqOGCLI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1URwaQSQpB0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smBZz7grzZE[/ame]


فى امان الله

----------

